# revdep-rebuild

## manang

quando avvio il comando in oggetto viene compilato sempre il pacchetto emerge --oneshot  =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0, ma non ho capito perchè

come posso sistemare la situazione?grazie mille per l'aiuto

----------

## crisandbea

 *manang wrote:*   

> quando avvio il comando in oggetto viene compilato sempre il pacchetto emerge --oneshot  =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0, ma non ho capito perchè
> 
> come posso sistemare la situazione?grazie mille per l'aiuto

 

sarà una dipendenza di un pacchetto che hai installato, verifica da chi dipende, oppure verifica se si trova nel file di world.

ciauz

----------

## manang

nel file di world c'è

come faccio a capire da chi dipende?

grazie

----------

## bandreabis

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *manang wrote:*   quando avvio il comando in oggetto viene compilato sempre il pacchetto emerge --oneshot  =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0, ma non ho capito perchè
> 
> come posso sistemare la situazione?grazie mille per l'aiuto 
> 
> sarà una dipendenza di un pacchetto che hai installato, verifica da chi dipende, oppure verifica se si trova nel file di world.
> ...

 

E provare un 

```
emerge --depclean
```

 per vedere se non sia in predicato di essere Un-merged?

----------

## crisandbea

 *manang wrote:*   

> nel file di world c'è
> 
> come faccio a capire da chi dipende?
> 
> grazie

 

```
qdepends -d app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0 
```

oppure

```
equery -a depends app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0
```

 -->forse è migliore.

dopo aver verificato da chi dipende, dai un 

```
emerge --depclean -p
```

,

vedi che pacchetti vuole toglierti se ne vuole togliere , dopo di che togli il -p.

nel caso depclean non ti elimina quel pacchetto allora toglilo a mano dal file di world,

ciauz.Last edited by crisandbea on Thu Feb 22, 2007 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manang

dato anche il emerge --depclean senza nessun esito

ma il primo comando,qdepends -d app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0, non da nessun output, o non dovrebbe darne di output?boh....ciao

----------

## crisandbea

 *manang wrote:*   

> dato anche il emerge --depclean senza nessun esito
> 
> ma il primo comando,qdepends -d app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0, non da nessun output, o non dovrebbe darne di output?boh....ciao

 

hai provato anche equery ????

quel comando da output se quel pacchetto ha delle dipendenze , a quanto pare nn ne ha, quindi elimina a mano dal file di world la riga in questione ovvero 

```
app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-10.0
```

.

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

Puoi postare

```
revdep-rebuild &> log
```

Tanto per capire cosa non trova.

----------

## GiRa

Durante i messaggi dell'emerge vieni avvisato che le emul-linux sono programmate male e che hanno dei link statici a delle librerie.

Temo che non ci si possa far nulla.

----------

## manang

infatti....il problema persiste

----------

